# Application being processed further



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Dear All,

I applied for 175 visa on 10-May-2012 and noticed change in status yesterday. The new status says "Application being further processed". Can you please let me know what does it mean? Can I expect a mail from DIAC soon?

Also, can you please guide me and clarify below....

1. I haven't uploaded form 80 till now. Do I have to do it now, or wait till it's being asked for?

2. When do I have to apply for police certificates and medical checks? Can I keep these ready in advance or I need a special email from CO to proceed for these? 
I was in US for few years and have to get PCC from there also, so makes me think how long will it take and is there a way I can keep it ready?

Please help and advise.

Thanks


----------



## foxle (Apr 21, 2012)

*Same boat*



AUSAPPLY said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for 175 visa on 10-May-2012 and noticed change in status yesterday. The new status says "Application being further processed". Can you please let me know what does it mean? Can I expect a mail from DIAC soon?
> 
> ...



Hi Ausaaply,

I am in the same boat as you,in the sense that i applied on 17th April 2012 and saw the change in the status on 1st May 2012.Now even i dont know whats the deal with it.
I am sailing as of now,so in no poistion to get PCC and MEDS.For that one has to be on land.So am just waiting for a CO to be allocated and then maybe i can ask him.Lets see.

I am just wondering how long will it take for a CO to get allocated?U have any idea on that,after the status changes?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for 175 visa on 10-May-2012 and noticed change in status yesterday. The new status says "Application being further processed". Can you please let me know what does it mean? Can I expect a mail from DIAC soon?
> 
> ...


That's amazing speed really. Diac has gone berserk with its processing speed 
Yeah if it is abpf, expect to hear from them. Get your PCC and medicals ready right away.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

bangalg said:


> That's amazing speed really. Diac has gone berserk with its processing speed
> Yeah if it is abpf, expect to hear from them. Get your PCC and medicals ready right away.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Dear Bangalg,

This sounds like a wonderful news!!
Thanks much for clarifying. However, can I get the Police Certificates even without getting a request letter from the CO.
I was under the impression that for PCC I have to send the DIAC request letter to FBI department in USA. Is it not correct? 
In total, I have to collect PCC from India, USA nd Singapore and which I think can take a lot of time. So would be great in case I can proceed without DIAC letter 

Same is the case for meds, can I get it done without any cover letter from DIAC?

Please advise.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Dear Bangalg,
> 
> This sounds like a wonderful news!!
> Thanks much for clarifying. However, can I get the Police Certificates even without getting a request letter from the CO.
> ...


Not sure of FBI but India Pcc can be taken on your own. No need of request from diac.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for 175 visa on 10-May-2012 and noticed change in status yesterday. The new status says "Application being further processed". Can you please let me know what does it mean? Can I expect a mail from DIAC soon?
> 
> ...



the same thing happened to me my status it changed to "application being processed further" on 10-April-2012, i asked my Agent about the same and he said that its just acknowledgement email form DIAC that they have received your application and visa fee and nothing more... so wait for CO allocation


----------



## foxle (Apr 21, 2012)

fjamils said:


> the same thing happened to me my status it changed to "application being processed further" on 10-April-2012, i asked my Agent about the same and he said that its just acknowledgement email form DIAC that they have received your application and visa fee and nothing more... so wait for CO allocation


Hey lets see when the CO gets allocated now.My situation is a bit strange i would think,since i would like that the CO gets allocated a bit late,as am sailing at the moment..ha ha..i know contrary to what the people would like.Am a marine engineer so i cant get off the ship before August.Until i resign or think of something else.Also am hoping that the CO accomodates my request in case he gets allocated.Was wondering if its possible to ask them to defer the PCC and MEDS to a later date or is the 28 days deadline very strict??


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Dear All, there is no change in status after 01 Jun. Please let me know is it usual, does it really take this long after ABFP status?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

ABPF generally indicates your application has been allocated a CO. It does not necessarily mean the CO has started working on your application right away though.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

twister292 said:


> ABPF generally indicates your application has been allocated a CO. It does not necessarily mean the CO has started working on your application right away though.


Agreed and the CO will not necessarily contact you unless they require further information/ documents. It's not uncommon for some applicants' first contact with their CO to be the issue of the visa grant.


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

twister292 said:


> ABPF generally indicates your application has been allocated a CO. It does not necessarily mean the CO has started working on your application right away though.


hello twister292, I called DIAC and they said no CO has been assigned to my application yet. I am a little confused now. Can you please advise why would they change the status when no one is really looking into my application?
Also if they changed by mistake, can there be chances no CO would pickup the application thinking some one is already looking into it, just a crazy thought!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Perhaps your case had been allocated a Batch, this happens just before CO allocation - i suppose.

DIAC seems to have tremendous case loads, they had been sending different emails to PG-5 applicants in 4 different groups. I cant imagine, there are over 30k PG5 still waiting over 3+ years now, only just to get a CO.


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

thewall said:


> Perhaps your case had been allocated a Batch, this happens just before CO allocation - i suppose.
> 
> DIAC seems to have tremendous case loads, they had been sending different emails to PG-5 applicants in 4 different groups. I cant imagine, there are over 30k PG5 still waiting over 3+ years now, only just to get a CO.


I dont know how there are allocating COs. I have applied on 30th April and people who have applied after me are getting CO's and even visa's.

How do you know there are over 30K PG5 still waiting?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

nasif said:


> I dont know how there are allocating COs. I have applied on 30th April and people who have applied after me are getting CO's and even visa's.
> 
> How do you know there are over 30K PG5 still waiting?


Yup agreed!

I applied on 31-05-2012 and still looking for CO. Even DIAC update their timelines on 4th July 2012 with the statement like Priority Group 3 (176) will be assigned CO within 4 weeks of application ..... 
I saw many applicant assigned CO and they applied after me .....
confused, whats going on 

Any idea why there is delay?

Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

And i m desperately waiting to see me status as *Application Being Processed Further *


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nasif said:


> I dont know how there are allocating COs. I have applied on 30th April and people who have applied after me are getting CO's and even visa's.
> 
> How do you know there are over 30K PG5 still waiting?



Well, its out *there* - i cant read mandarin though. 

*PG5 (independent): *
Pending Case 16.35k (i guess Primary applicant/application count)
Total Place 27.6k (this includes secondary applicant)

*PG5 (FS): *
Pending Case 15.5k
Total Place 31k

These emails were/still being sent to PG5.

So dont feel that sad if u r PG4 or 3.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear All,
I lodged my 176 SS application on 31-05-2012 and my status changed to *Application being processed further* on 10-07-2012 .....

But there is no such email from CO..... Do u think CO been allocated to my application or not?



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Dear Shoaib

Usually CO will contact once some additional info is needed, otherwise normally there will be no mail. Just wait for a week or two and keep watching your docs changing to MET


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

mimran said:


> Dear Shoaib
> 
> Usually CO will contact once some additional info is needed, otherwise normally there will be no mail. Just wait for a week or two and keep watching your docs changing to MET


is it really mean, CO has been allocated to my application????
just want to confirm it before celebration  hehehe



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes I also didnt believed it until I saw my docs status changing to MET. But yes, for 176 its highly likely that CO is assigned, because max time for CO is 4 weeks. So I guess you can celebrate


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

mimran said:


> Yes I also didnt believed it until I saw my docs status changing to MET. But yes, for 176 its highly likely that CO is assigned, because max time for CO is 4 weeks. So I guess you can celebrate


That is really great 

so whats your status so far? Referred to External Checks or not?


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> That is really great
> 
> so whats your status so far? Referred to External Checks or not?
> 
> ...



I think its under security checks. But how will I know that is has been "Referred to External Checks". Will there be such status or will there be a mail of "External Checks" from the CO?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

mimran said:


> I think its under security checks. But how will I know that is has been "Referred to External Checks". Will there be such status or will there be a mail of "External Checks" from the CO?


I think there is no such status for "Referred to External Checks"
i think u may contact your CO ..... he will update you your status ....
A friend of mine was through external checks for 13.5 months .... (a nightmare)


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> I think there is no such status for "Referred to External Checks"
> i think u may contact your CO ..... he will update you your status ....
> A friend of mine was through external checks for 13.5 months .... (a nightmare)
> 
> ...



Yes things are really quiet for me since I sent Form80 in June. I will check with the CO after some time, but definitely being a Pakistani applicant, its most likely that security checks are under progress. 
Hope we dont get long security checks such as for 13.5 months


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

It's been 7 weeks the status for my 175 application is "ABPF". No contact from CO yet and no change in main status or documents status at all. I am really very concerned, please advise!!!!


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> It's been 7 weeks the status for my 175 application is "ABPF". No contact from CO yet and no change in main status or documents status at all. I am really very concerned, please advise!!!!


Hi

Send a mail to Diac it may help


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

AUSAPPLY said:


> It's been 7 weeks the status for my 175 application is "ABPF". No contact from CO yet and no change in main status or documents status at all. I am really very concerned, please advise!!!!


The CO will only contact you if they need to to get additional documents/info usually.


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

lalu said:


> Hi
> 
> Send a mail to Diac it may help


Hello Lalu,

Do you have the email address for DIAC?

Thanks


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello Lalu,
> 
> Do you have the email address for DIAC?
> 
> Thanks


There's no direct email address like that. You have to raise a PLE. 

Use this link:
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/gsm/post.htm


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

twister292 said:


> There's no direct email address like that. You have to raise a PLE.
> 
> Use this link:
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


Hello twister292,

I already used the post lodgement inquiry form and got this automated reply from them, which is not really giving any update.
Dear Client,


Recently, you visited the Department of Immigration and Citizenship's website with a Skilled Migration question.

You requested Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement information on:
· Selection 3- Status of Application
· Selection 4- Priority Group 5

Please find your requested information attached.

Also, if you note I did not select the Selection 4 checkboc(status on priority 5 application), however it on it's own processed and mailed to me. Not sure why they are including selection 4 in the reply when I am not even checking that checkbox.
Also, does it mean they are counting 175 apps under priority5?

Also the attachment they have mailed me just contains some general information and URLs to access inline application progress. Nothing specific to my application.

Thanks


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am in a very peculiar situation here - I lodged my 176 application on 22nd June and in the website, it still shows Processing commenced which means no CO allocated.

I called up DIAC today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already on 13th July - Any one had this issue and if yes, what should I do ??


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello twister292,
> 
> I already used the post lodgement inquiry form and got this automated reply from them, which is not really giving any update.
> Dear Client,
> ...


I see that your query has been answered to at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/117730-waiting-co-gang-7.html.

Also, I recall you mentioning that when you had called DIAC, they confirmed that CO has not been allocated to your application. So, just wait and stop worrying.


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> I see that your query has been answered to at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/117730-waiting-co-gang-7.html.
> 
> Also, I recall you mentioning that when you had called DIAC, they confirmed that CO has not been allocated to your application. So, just wait and stop worrying.


Hello aanchalk,

I can assume that the online status "ABPF" is a good sign and things are going okay. However, if you please read my last post, in the PLE reply they tag the priority 5 processing information without even asking. I am not sure why the system is behaving this way. I tried twise and both times I got priority 5 processing information in the reply. Have you ever tried using PLE, and do you get the same resposnse?

Thanks


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello aanchalk,
> 
> I can assume that the online status "ABPF" is a good sign and things are going okay. However, if you please read my last post, in the PLE reply they tag the priority 5 processing information without even asking. I am not sure why the system is behaving this way. I tried twise and both times I got priority 5 processing information in the reply. Have you ever tried using PLE, and do you get the same resposnse?
> 
> Thanks


PLE is only showing what you selected while making the query:

"You requested Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement information on:
· Selection 3- Status of Application
· Selection 4- Priority Group 5"

From this I understand you selected boxes 3 and 4 on page General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

which are questions:

What is the status of my application? -> *Selection 3- Status of Application*
What is happening with priority 5 applications?->*Selection 4- Priority Group 5*


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> PLE is only showing what you selected while making the query:
> 
> "You requested Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement information on:
> · Selection 3- Status of Application
> ...


Hello aanchalk,

I would have not asked the question if the actual selection was made by me. I did not check the Selection 4. To make sure I even tried second time and still the same result, that is why I checked with you. Anyways can you answer and let me know if you have ever tried? if not then you might want to give it a go.

Thanks


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello aanchalk,
> 
> I would have not asked the question if the actual selection was made by me. I did not check the Selection 4. To make sure I even tried second time and still the same result, that is why I checked with you. Anyways can you answer and let me know if you have ever tried? if not then you might want to give it a go.
> 
> Thanks


I have used the pre-lodgement form and it only gives what you select.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Try calling the enquiries line...be prepared for substantial hold times though.

+61-1300-364-613

Hours of operation for this line are 10AM-4PM Adelaide time, which is GMT+9.5.

You will need your TRN, Name, DoB, address handy for ID verification.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ronkhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a very peculiar situation here - I lodged my 176 application on 22nd June and in the website, it still shows Processing commenced which means no CO allocated.
> 
> I called up DIAC today and was told that I have been assigned a CO already on 13th July - Any one had this issue and if yes, what should I do ??


There is nothing for you to do other than wait for your CO to contact you. Whilst your application may have been allocated to a case officer, on the basis of the number of applications that each case officer has to deal with, it will take them a few days to reach your application and start looking at it.

Patience is the name of the game when it comes to visas.


----------

